# General > General Chat >  Dutch Oven Hangers

## Mountain Man

Anyone know where to get the hangers pictures

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. for adjusting height over the flame...

----------


## crashdive123

How about a chain and a couple of S hooks?

----------


## nell67

http://www.mrdutchoven.com/Products/ca029.htm

Found a set,a little pricey for me,I could probably have them made at a local shop cheaper.

----------


## Mountain Man

> How about a chain and a couple of S hooks?


Depending on price I could do that, or just make my own.

I like the old school look of those iron hooks  :Big Grin: 

Not sure the one linked to is the quality I`m after... $105 isn't TOO much if it's very high quality. Gonna have to email and find out the height and steel used w/coating.

----------


## Rick

http://threadbarestitchery.com/blacksmithing.htm

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/forge.html

http://www.moosecreekforge.com/camp.html

They are called trammel hooks and "S" hooks.

----------


## Mountain Man

> http://threadbarestitchery.com/blacksmithing.htm
> 
> http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/forge.html
> 
> http://www.moosecreekforge.com/camp.html
> 
> They are called trammel hooks and "S" hooks.


Wow thank you for those resources, do you have any other sources of "old style" cookware, farm tools, etc?

----------


## Rick

Crazy Cow is a good one for cookware. 

http://www.crazycrow.com/store/820-000-000.php

For the farm tools, I would suggest antique shops, garage sales, craigslist.com and ebay. There is a section on craigslist for tools.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I don't know anything about these, but I remembered seeing them.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/c....aspx?a=386055

----------


## Jonesy

I have seen a lot of similar at a few Rondevous events. There are always a couple of blacksmiths working to support the habit.

----------


## Mountain Man

> I don't know anything about these, but I remembered seeing them.
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/c....aspx?a=386055


If I could get the entire thing shown:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

That would be awesome.

However, correct me if I`m wrong, but the ad only shows the thing for the fire pit, lid opener, utinsil holder, and rotisserie (not pictured)... nothing about the s hooks  :Smash:  (Not that I can't buy those elsewhere)

But is that all that's missing from their ad / items for sale?

This would be a nifty setup for the backyard!

----------


## Schleprok

Made one for my brother many moons ago. Believe the design came from the book "How to survive in the woods" by Bradford Angier. It was a couple pieces of wire coat hanger later modified to welding rod for strength if memory serves correctly. But it was adjustable, so only one required.

----------


## Rick

No reason you can't use rebar for the rotisserie. All you need is a way to fasten the horizontal piece. 

We've been looking in the wrong place. Look at fireplace cookware. It's the same stuff. The S hooks hang on fireplace cranes. 

http://www.lemeesfireplace.com/Merch...egory_Code=FCA

http://www.spitjack.com/page/SJ/CTGY/TOOLS

----------


## Skysoldier

I bought the set from Sportsman's Guide and it has all the pieces you see in the ad, excluding the fire ring, coffee pot and dutch oven, of course. I've used it once and it seems to be good quality, especially for the price. You get 2 posts, 1 hanging rod, 5 hooks of different lengths, a lid lifter and a utensil holder. The long "hook" on the right in the picture is actually intended to be a fire poker. I also bought the swing grill on the same page as the cookset, and I like it too. The same cookset from Campfire Cafe was $180. I'm happy with mine.

----------


## gryffynklm

Mountain Man, I would recommend attending a historical reenactment in your area, or visiting a local smith. Google Nevada blacksmith, Mountain Man civil war reenactments  to see what might be local. The links below are just a few of the blacksmith item suppliers I have great respect for that attend midwest events. You are looking for cast iron cookware like Lodge. You can also get most of what you are looking for from Cabellas, Gander Mountain and Bass Pro. I like to purchase at an event because you can look at the craftsmanship and buy American. I couldn't guarantee Cabellas country of origin. 

Check out the last link, there is a lot of items of interest to the folks on this site interested in homesteading etc. PM me your location and I can try to help find you local events. I have a tendency to support fellow smiths. 

Cabellas wouldn't miss a sale to you but a local smith would appreciate it.   
18th and 19th century suppliers 
http://www.smoke-fire.com/

MT forge is a favorite cast iron cook ware and camp cook sets etc. 
http://www.mtforge.com/

18 and 19 century suppliers
http://www.jastown.com/index.html

Great home steading / off grid items A MUST LOOK!!!!
http://www.lehmans.com/

----------

